# [ANZEIGE] PS5-Spiele vorbestellen: Horizon Forbidden West, Spider-Man Miles Morales, Gran Turismo 7 und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PS5-Spiele vorbestellen: Horizon Forbidden West, Spider-Man Miles Morales, Gran Turismo 7 und mehr*

						Seit 17. September ist die Playstation vorbestellbar. Während die PS5 und die PS5 Digital Edition derzeit ausverkauft sind, lassen sich zahlreiche PS5-Spiele seit gestern vorbestellen. Dazu zählen Sony-Titel wie Horizon: Forbidden West oder Spider-Man: Miles Morales und Third-Party-Spiele wie Demon's Souls und Call of Duty: Black Ops - Cold War. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PS5-Spiele vorbestellen: Horizon Forbidden West, Spider-Man Miles Morales, Gran Turismo 7 und mehr*


----------



## MrTopperH (18. September 2020)

Ich gebe niemals mehr als allerhöchstens 45,- € für ein Spiel aus. Alles dadrüber ist für mich reiner Wucher. Nicht, weil ich es nicht könnte, sondern aus Prinzip. Dann wartet man halt etwas ab. Zum Launch gibts aber auch oft schon gute Angebote. Zuletzt hab ich bspw. Final Fantasy VII Remake zum Launch gekauft für 43,- €. Man muss sich halt auch etwas umschauen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (18. September 2020)

MrTopperH schrieb:


> Ich gebe niemals mehr als allerhöchstens 45,- € für ein Spiel aus. Alles dadrüber ist für mich reiner Wucher. Nicht, weil ich es nicht könnte, sondern aus Prinzip. Dann wartet man halt etwas ab. Zum Launch gibts aber auch oft schon gute Angebote. Zuletzt hab ich bspw. Final Fantasy VII Remake zum Launch gekauft für 43,- €. Man muss sich halt auch etwas umschauen.



Du meinst also, dass ein Spiel wie Red Dead, dass zwischen 300 und 500 Mio in der Entwicklung gekostet hat nur 45 Euro Wert ist? Na gut, dass ist deine Meinung...

Anderes Thema: Ich hoffe 31.Dez 2021 ist n Tippfehler ...


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass ein Spiel wie Red Dead, dass zwischen 300 und 500 Mio in der Entwicklung gekostet hat nur 45 Euro Wert ist? Na gut, dass ist deine Meinung...
> 
> Anderes Thema: Ich hoffe 31.Dez 2021 ist n Tippfehler ...



Mich als Nutzer interessieren die Entwicklungskosten überhaupt nicht, für mich bemisst sich das was ich zu zahlen bereit bin, an dem Spaß den ich erwarte.
Ich fande RDR2 ok und mehr auch nicht, ganz gute Grafik, zum Anfang hin gute Story, aber katastrophale Steuerung und miserable Story ab ungefähr Mitte des Games.
Dafür hätte ich keine 60€ hingelegt.
Die Leute können ja gerne ab jetzt 80€ hinlegen, das würde ich nur für absolute Ausnahmespiele machen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (18. September 2020)

Red Dead ist eben ein Ausnahmespiel. Aber wenn nicht für dich, dann ist das natürlich auch ok. Ansonsten frage ich mich, warum du bereit bist 1200 Euro und noch mehr für eine Graka ausgibst... sicher mehr als vor 10 Jahren oder? Ist ne gewisse Doppelmoral oder? Alles darf teurer werden, nur Spiele nicht?


----------

